# Ground Throws



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello All,

Ordering my ground throws today and needed some help with a couple I came across. Not to sure what the difference is between all 4. I will not be using any switch machines all done manually. (not as experienced to be using those things)

Using Atlas code 55 track and turnouts.


Ground throw, rigid stand, N
Ground throw, sprung stand, 0.165" travel w/contact, N & HO
Operating Ground Throw -- For Atlas N Code 55 Rail w/Connectors
Operating Ground Throw -- For Atlas N Code 55 Rail w/Contacts & Connectors

http://www.nscalesupply.com/CAB/CAB-ACCessories.html


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

If you have time, suggest you order just one ground throw and see how you like it. I would suggest the one that matches your code 55 track. CAB218S seems to work very well.

Here is the link to the manufacture's web site, which offers further information:

http://www.cabooseind.com/BasicInfo


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link Carl. The website had alot of information about these ground throws.


----------

